# Fifth Wheel With Quad Bunks



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone towing a Fifth Wheel that has quad bunks? What are you towing it with? I'm looking to upgrade the truck this year and the TT next year. You know...always wanting bigger toys.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am. Using a GMC crew cab duelly, my choice not neccesity







I just wanted one.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> I am. Using a GMC crew cab duelly, my choice not neccesity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the weight of your 5er?


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Southpaw said:


> Anyone towing a Fifth Wheel that has quad bunks? What are you towing it with? I'm looking to upgrade the truck this year and the TT next year. You know...always wanting bigger toys.


 I have a quad bunk that I tow with my 2500. Pin weight is around 1800 lb. GVWR is 13700 but I think I am about 12500-13000 max


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If it was me, a crew cab dulley diesel anything. Why? Because at that point you can pull anything you want, anywhere you want. My neighbor is a good example, had a Tahoe and a travel trailer. Sold the Tahoe and wanted a truck so he bought a F-250 diesel and pulled his TT with ease. Then he found a 5er and it was a HUGE one. A tri-axle toy hauler. Loaded. He still pulls it with a 250 but had to put airbags on it to help with the sway. In my opinion hes too heavy for a 250......should have got a 1 ton dulley. I was told once " Their is no replacement for displacment ". So I bought the baddest suburban I could, 496 big block with 4:10 gears and I drag that outback around like a champ. In fact I pass cars up hills in West VA pulling that camper with 5 in the suburban and a dog. When it goes, a dulley diesel will replace it in hopes of the big 5er with all the bells and whistles. In the words of Obi-wan kenobi "choose wisley"


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Based on what we saw, get a one ton minimum.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

08 31fqbhs with a 04 silverado 2500 Hd 6.0l 4.10 gears. Pulls on flatland in overdrive ,pulls up Michigan hills like a champ,never been on any real long steep hills,so cant help you there.


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

'07 31FQBHS fiver with 2003 F-350 SRW, crew cab short box, Powerstroke diesel. Great combination, I wouldn't want anything less, especially with trips taken and planned through through the mountainous western states.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

puffer said:


> 08 31fqbhs with a 04 silverado 2500 Hd 6.0l 4.10 gears. Pulls on flatland in overdrive ,pulls up Michigan hills like a champ,never been on any real long steep hills,so cant help you there.


3/4 and 1 tons have the same powertrain. I would however suggest a 1 ton for the payload. You can always modify a 3/4 to make it a 1 ton, but it's usually cheaper to buy it that way. The difference on my Super Duty was ~$350.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.

Link to pics of the new fiver:

clicky

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.
> 
> Link to pics of the new fiver:
> 
> ...


Start looking at Airbags, I think you will need them to be happy with the ride.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We also want a 5'er with a "more than 2" bunk configuration. These are just some things that we are keeping in mind while we look. Currently, we are looking at that new Sydney, a Sundance loft and a couple of Cougars. We have an F250 V10 gas that I also use as my daily driver. We tow maybe 10,000mi. per year - tops. Because our truck is a srw, we are looking at mid-pro's. I'd like to find one in the 36' range or less.

Good luck with your search!

-CC

ps...when I say "looking", that means - just looking. Actually going through with "upgrading" may be quite a while hehe.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

proffsionl said:


> We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.
> 
> Link to pics of the new fiver:
> 
> ...


How did you attach wheels to your house? Are you bringing a pool too? I saw this camper at a show before and it is absolutely grand. NICE!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.
> 
> Link to pics of the new fiver:
> 
> ...


Give me a way to carry 4 motorcycles AND that 5er and I'm buying one too. That thing is awesome. The kids bunk house is perfect.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.
> 
> Link to pics of the new fiver:
> 
> ...


Give me a way to carry 4 motorcycles AND that 5er and I'm buying one too. That thing is awesome. The kids bunk house is perfect.
[/quote]

I'll settle for carrying 4 bicycles (although I'd love to carry my Victory).

It'll be more awesome after we get it home...


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I found a 2006 Ford F-250 that is priced right. Anyone aware of any problems Ford had with their 6.0 engine?


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.
> 
> Link to pics of the new fiver:
> 
> ...


Start looking at Airbags, I think you will need them to be happy with the ride.
[/quote]

What do you mean by "looking at Airbags"?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

do you need 4 bunks?

we have a 2007 30BH Keystone Laredo that has 3 twin size bunks (38") wide each.
with many cabinets and draws for the kids clothes.
A full size queen bed for mom and dad with all the rest of the 5'er features.

It is also only 8K dry weight so even fully loaded it is rated at 11K.

It is considered a mid-height at 12' instead of 13+ for the big units.

We love it and it tows nicely with my chevy 2500HD diesel.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

nynethead said:


> do you need 4 bunks?
> 
> we have a 2007 30BH Keystone Laredo that has 3 twin size bunks (38") wide each.
> with many cabinets and draws for the kids clothes.
> ...


Yes, we have four boys; and prefer not to use the table or couch as one of their primary beds. After we upgrade our truck, I'll probably upgrade to a fiver. From what I've researched online, I'm thinking the Courgar.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Southpaw said:


> We are picking up our new 2009 Open Range 399BHS on Friday. Will be towing with an '06 Dodge CTD Megacab. I'll be using a Reese 18K hitch with a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo (recommended by Open Range) to accommodate my shortbed.
> 
> Link to pics of the new fiver:
> 
> ...


Start looking at Airbags, I think you will need them to be happy with the ride.
[/quote]

What do you mean by "looking at Airbags"?
[/quote]

Air bags are used to support the rear of the truck when heavily or over loaded. They help maintain a level vehicle and restore ride comfort. A high pin weight will really push the suspension to the limits.

Firestone Air Bag manual for Dodge 2500


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.
> 
> Mark


That back room for the kids is awesome. Love the fact they can get into their room without tracking through the main part of the trailer. However...that does offer an easy "sneaking out" option as they get a little older.









I could only find a floorplan view of the trailer. Do you have any links to real pictures?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.
> 
> Mark


That back room for the kids is awesome. Love the fact they can get into their room without tracking through the main part of the trailer. However...that does offer an easy "sneaking out" option as they get a little older.









I could only find a floorplan view of the trailer. Do you have any links to real pictures?
[/quote]
Jim, I'm disappointed in your Google searching skills!!!








Sandpiper

DW and I looked at one of these. They are BIG







(BUT also very nice!







)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.
> 
> Mark


That back room for the kids is awesome. Love the fact they can get into their room without tracking through the main part of the trailer. However...that does offer an easy "sneaking out" option as they get a little older.









I could only find a floorplan view of the trailer. Do you have any links to real pictures?
[/quote]
Jim, I'm disappointed in your Google searching skills!!!








Sandpiper

DW and I looked at one of these. They are BIG







(BUT also very nice!







)
[/quote]

He can't have that one - no place to put the bikes!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

The Sandpiper is nice; however the GF is leaning towards the Cougar 316; with the couch/table combo gives us plenty of seating for everyone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.
> 
> Mark


That back room for the kids is awesome. Love the fact they can get into their room without tracking through the main part of the trailer. However...that does offer an easy "sneaking out" option as they get a little older.









I could only find a floorplan view of the trailer. Do you have any links to real pictures?
[/quote]
Jim, I'm disappointed in your Google searching skills!!!








Sandpiper

DW and I looked at one of these. They are BIG







(BUT also very nice!







)
[/quote]

He can't have that one - no place to put the bikes!

[/quote]

And hence the reason I'm still in the 28RSS.







Why can't they make that into a toy hauler? I'd buy it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.
> 
> Mark


Mark every time I see a post like this, it makes me wish to go camping with you sooner than the next rally.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Southpaw said:


> The Sandpiper is nice; however the GF is leaning towards the Cougar 316; with the couch/table combo gives us plenty of seating for everyone.


That Cougar 316 L-shaped couch is a winner. I wish they had put it on the larger front bunk with the side-aisle bathroom they just released - the 322QBS. If Cougar had that L-shaped sofa, our search for a 5'er would possibly be over.

-CC


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I'm looking at the Sierra/Sandpiper 355QBQ. Would pull it with my 3500 Duramax dually. Should be an OK combo.
> 
> Mark


We just looked at this model today and really liked it. However I tow with a 2004 Dodge 2500 5.7L Hemi and this is really pushing its limits. Does anyone have any thoughts on my trucks ability to tow this? 11,185 ULVW - 1923 Pin


----------

